# No more salt for me!



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

I just thought I'd like to share with everyone what my Doctor pointed out to me today. I had a physical and my blood pressure was really high - which was shocking, my Doctor got this weird look on his face. Apparently I'm consuming way too much salt. He asked me all of these quiesties, my diet, I eat LOTS of salted popcorn, everyday! - sea salt, but the second question he asked me was how was my anxiety level, was I nervous often???? Wow, like YES! 

I had no idea sea salt would increase my anxiety level (and blood pressure) soooooo much. 

Anyway...no salt for me. :afr opcorn


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

yeah salt makes anxiety much worse.. and all the breathing troubles that come with it are just....:sus
personaly i feel much beeter when i dont eat salt but i still do every so often put a bit on cooking cause i think it might be necessary somehow:yes buttt just a lil!


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> yeah salt makes anxiety much worse.. and all the breathing troubles that come with it are just....:sus
> personaly i feel much beeter when i dont eat salt but i still do every so often put a bit on cooking cause i think it might be necessary somehow:yes buttt just a lil!


Oh Wow, that's not cool. :no

Here's to "no salt" and "no caffeine", and lots of cab-sauv to counteract them. :yes It's Friday night - YAY! :clap


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Cutting out salt is good, but you got to have some salt or you'll die! :eek Salt is actually more important than sugar, some of the healthiest people on the planet, notably the people of the Arctic circle have access to salt but not sugar. I'll always have high blood pressure no matter how fit and healthy I am, high cholesterol runs through my dad's side of the family unfortunately for me


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

Becca333 said:


> :yes It's Friday night - YAY! :clap


yeah ,its not a tasty one :b hah


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I never use salt, and rarely eat salty foods. Last week we had a dinner at my job, and I noticed the mac & cheese tasted weird. A co-worker commented that there was too much salt in it. The next day I had to take a blood test. When the results came back, my sodium was above normal! The doctor said that it could have been the salty meal that caused it, so it doesn't take much. Salt is added to so many things these days, you probably get plenty without adding it to your meal or eating salty foods.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

I don't get anywhere near enough salt. Hate the stuff. 

You must watch a lot of films to be eating popcorn everyday btw.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

mesmerize said:


> yeah ,its not a tasty one :b hah


Oh yuk! :agreeYou can say that again. I ordered the Swiss Chalet festive special, I thought I was getting a treat! I think the stuffing is something they cemented my driveway with! Definitely, NOT a tasty one.


----------



## Becca333 (Oct 26, 2012)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> I don't get anywhere near enough salt. Hate the stuff.
> 
> You must watch a lot of films to be eating popcorn everyday btw.


It's my fast food. I don't like cooking :b


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

A little bit of salt is good for your body.
No salt, no fat, no this, no that. Come on, your body needs a little bit of everything, just make sure you eat in the right quantities.


----------

